

 We need a new name. - timothyjcoulter
http://blog.corkboard.me/2011/09/03/whats-in-a-name/

======
cpres
If you switched it to whiteboard you could still use post-its and then you can
add extra components like drawing and flow-charts

------
larsonlaidlaw
how come?

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Corkboard.it, a similar product, owns the trademark on the phrase "Corkboard"
in the state of NY, the state in which we're based. It's likely we could have
lawsuits in the future if our name follows too closely.

~~~
larsonlaidlaw
Will you be changing the corkboard theme?

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Perhaps. We've thought of allowing multiple themes in the past, so this
wouldn't be any new work.

